# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Clinique Reine Astrid

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Clinique Reine Astrid
Rue Devant les Religieuses 2
Malmedy


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Clinique Reine Astrid.*

----------

